# Azoo algae killer, my experience



## avillax (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi, I bought azoo algae killer.
Poured the right amount into my tank, and I didn't see any difference that day. My algae problem was really big, hair algae everywere it was growing so fast that it was outnumbering plants.

The day after I used the azoo algae killer, everything looked the same, so I thought it was better if I removed some algae manually, So I did, and when I was doing so, the algae was setting lose really easy, some of it could be removed only by shaking the water, I don't know if this was thanks to the azoo algae killer.

The treatment goes like this: 10ml for every 20 gal, every 2 days, 3 times in a raw, and then do 20% water change.
So, the treatment is not over yet.

I also bought a product you use in your hang on filter, which is used to remove phosphates. It says it is not recomended for planted tanks since plants consume phosphates, but in my case I think the problem was the excess of it:

In the store they told me that tap water has too many phosphates plus algae, so if I use this antiphosphates it will be difficult for alge to grow, so they recomended me to use it with azoo algae killer, once the treatment is over, you can keep the anti phosphates in the filter, but it is recomended for me to buy some fertilizers.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

So why do you think you have algae in the first place?

A *lack* of BBA Azoo algae killer?
Is Azoo BBA killer a plant nutrient?

What is too much PO4?

I ask you these questions because many newer folks and intermediate folks don't understand the basic principle and lost sight of why they are in the planted hobby.

Growing plants, not investigating the selectivity of algicidal products on aquatic plants.


So grow the plants.
Give the plants what they need to grow.
Algae is a definite sign you have not done that, so even if you do get rid of the algae now, it'll come back till you learn to grow the plants.

You need to add more CO2, not monkey with Azoo BBA killer, PO4 removers if your goal is a nice planted tank.

This cost less over the long run.

You can learn this to long hard way or you can take this advice.
That's up to you.

I can promise you this: BBA will be back if you don't add more CO2 and PO4 remover will never stop it if you go the route you have chosen.

Regards,
Tom Barr


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Haha.. Sorry, I can't help but laugh, that is hilarious Tom, but oh so true.

Excellent advice for you there avillax, not laughing at you by no mean's but would like to see you get a good dosing regimen going so you will get off the snake oil kick...


----------

